# Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X Paint correction detail with Bouncers CTR as LSP



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

This Evo was detailed at Envy Car Care's Gosport detailing unit a month or 2 ago.
Booked in for a paint correction detail, and I chose Bouncers Capture the rapture wax for its LSP. I have been very impressed with the durability and more so with the sheer reflective gloss it brought to my Clio and the R26R I detailed with it too.

OK, on to the Evo. A 4 day correction, not due to the car really but making sure it was as perfect as it could be for the owner. A customer from the past who likes the cars to be better than perfect, hence the elongated timescales....just to be 150% sure of the end result!

It all starts in the usual way really. Wheels cleaned with Evolution wheel cleaner 1st, then foamed with Bubbly Jubbly snow foam.



Left to dwell then rinsed off at high pressure, and given the 2 bucket method clean.

Clayed with my favorite Dodo Juice Gentle grey clay bars, upper panel.



Lower panel



Getting the car stripped so we can hit the crooks and nannies



Why it needs a correction







Once fully dried and clayed, time to see what (little) paint we have to play with. 1 of the higher readings to be found.



















Due to the thin nature of the paint, I decided upon multiple hits with Scholl S17+ on a meguiars yellow soft buff pad, followed by Eraser wipe downs, checks with the sungun, then refined with Menz 85RE and again wiped down to be sure of a true end result.











I like this one!

















Enjoying the refining polish





Getting there





















Outside after the de-dust to check the work in natural light (no LSP as yet)





Wax of choice



Curing







Let the dog see the rabbit.......











































To be kept up to date with our detailing and special offers please follow us in Twitter and Facebook, EnvyCarCare.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Nice work due to the paint being so thin. How do you know how far to take it with those readings?
Thanks for the write up.

Richard


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work, got to love how easy Jap paint is to correct.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

fethead said:


> Nice work due to the paint being so thin. How do you know how far to take it with those readings?
> Thanks for the write up.
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard,
From knowing how little I was removing per set and taking lots of readings


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work, got to love how easy Jap paint is to correct.


Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not?
This car took multiple hits per panel so I'd not describe it as easy myself but if you were joking then ;-)


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great work and really scary readings for a correction!! How was the paint to work with???


----------



## T.C.D. (Jun 19, 2013)

great results considering what you had to play with


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

fizzle86 said:


> Great work and really scary readings for a correction!! How was the paint to work with???


Quite a challenge tbh, didn't want to go as hard as normal so used a lighter polish but consequently took a lot more hits per panel.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's come up well, I love how deep the finish looks


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice work and a cracking motor, the owner much be chuffed. Thanks for taking the time to post the detail :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Great work Tim. Do you find that the more passes you did the better the finish or would a couple of hits with a more aggressive polish yield the same results? (Not correction, just shine etc?) 

Thanks.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

minnnt said:


> Great work Tim. Do you find that the more passes you did the better the finish or would a couple of hits with a more aggressive polish yield the same results? (Not correction, just shine etc?)
> 
> Thanks.


Good question!
On this I'd have loved to hit it hard and refine carefully, but slow and steady was the requirements due to the paint levels. 
Normally you do see a great improvement from 1 hit to the next but this was very different. 1 got rid of the swirls, revealing rds, then you'd get rid of them to chase out the pesky last few (as far as possible!) without going too far!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not?
> This car took multiple hits per panel so I'd not describe it as easy myself but if you were joking then ;-)


It was a bit of sarcasm :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work! Maximum gloss achieved in my opinion
owner must be over the moon with it


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

lovely gloss levels acheived there,with such low paint readings

i can understand the need for a softly softly approach,but its certainly paid off

nice colour as well


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

don't see many EVO X's..... and this one looks amazing now!!

Top job!!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Timbo not the easiest paint to work on when you have readings like that, the results speak for themselves though :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top notch job. Great shine and reflections.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic results.
4 day - dedication
Do you have any after Paint thickness measurements?

Top work


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great work there Tim. Enjoyed looking at this one and seeing what can be done with thin coating and loads of patience.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

possul said:


> Epic results.
> 4 day - dedication
> Do you have any after Paint thickness measurements?
> 
> Top work


I was just checking how little I removed constantly as I went along in the lower parts, nothing recorded I'm afraid


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Tim 

Afters look great credit to work put it. exhaust look shiny as well like the 3 series might have to call you the exhaust man :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Afters look great credit to work put it. exhaust look shiny as well like the 3 series might have to call you the exhaust man :thumb:


Gotta give them a buff my man!
How are the write ups coming along?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Gotta give them a buff my man!
> How are the write ups coming along?


ill get there in the end be up very soon. though I wish he had sent me the pictures through :thumb:


----------

